# Tried and true method for painting silicone caulk (if there is one)



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomorrow I am doing a bathroom that was done by the homeowner who used silicone caulk everywhere. The plan was to remove it and start over but have come across some instructions to prep the silicone for paint. These included starting with denatured, then running a thin layer of latex caulking, prime with oil, paint as usual. Has anyone had luck with this or other methods?


----------



## Mikegoe (Dec 16, 2018)

I have had luck with the oil base “primer” method but usually takes a couple coats to get rid of the fisheyes.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Obviously the best way is to remove.

If you decide not to remove, use a spray can or brush on some BIN Shellac primer. Top with some paintable acrylic/silicone caulking. Paint.


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Was just asking myself the same question last week after having reset some glass panels on my entry door with GE All Projects paintable silicone, the GE spec stating acrylic primer. Not sure how the 100% silicone behaves. 

Had painted some exterior PVC laminate Andersen Door skins 10 years back that had 100% non-paintable silicone filet glazing at glass installations. Andersen spec on painting the units stated not to paint the filets however the customer wanted them done voiding the warranty on the units. I did an acetone wipe and primed the silicone with FS 024 alkyd primer. Ten years later no failure.


----------



## SweetLu (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah we always just spray kilz shellac primer on it. In 10 minutes it’s good to go


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I've had success just driving straight over it with painters caulk...quick dry.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> I've had success just driving straight over it with painters caulk...quick dry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's what I do in most cases. Did I mention that I really hate silicone? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I yelled at PPG. I was trying out different brands of clear caulk, and they had one of therir numbers that turned out to be silicone. I was like "Why the f%#$ is this even in a paint store at all, let alone, labelled like and mixed in with all the other caulks?" "Uhhh. I dunno..."

That stuff should be obsolete. There SO much better of products, that are paintable as well.

Just last week, I was caulking in and touching up some marble slabs that were put into some cubby shelves in a master bathroom. As I was rolling on some touch up paint with my weenie roller, two handprints literally popped out of the wall where someone used silicone to glue the marble in place, got it on their hands, then leaned against the wall with their hand. I eneded up just wiping the crap out of it with denatured alcohol, cuz it was all I had, and I painted over it. Hopefully noone scrapes those spots on the wall. That kept me on the job for an extra hour dealing with that.


----------



## WestKyPainter (Nov 7, 2018)

The only way I've ever dealt with it was to simply go over it with Painter's caulk, let dry and paint. I've never used shellac on it or denate alcohol.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for all the tips, with any luck it will spare me the potential headache of damaging the sheetrock too bad. Still need to scrape where he spattered paint, skim the lid, and a few other repairs. The poor guy is suffering from dementia and his wife and I are trying to go easy on him.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

kilz doesn't make a shellac based primer do they? I've never seen it.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

WestKyPainter said:


> The only way I've ever dealt with it was to simply go over it with Painter's caulk, let dry and paint. I've never used shellac on it or denate alcohol.


In the corner is one thing, but when its smeared in the middle of the wall, its a differnet story.


----------



## Painting Practice (Jul 21, 2013)

Quick update: I went ahead and took it all off with scraping and the only remover I could find that wouldn't mess up the acrylic insert. It was a citrus oil type that worked but of course had to then be cut with wiping alcohol. Now we are all clean and ready for some shellac primer and then some acrylic caulk and I am confident. Had some skimming to do first so it was an early day while that dried.


On a side note though... I mentioned this dude was demented and I felt sorry for him but now I feel far more sorry for his wife. She mentioned today how dementia has affected him, and how he once threw her down the stairs without warning. She has been told she should put him in a facility but hasn't yet because he wouldn't go without a fight. I'll start another thread on this topic if need be but I was wondering about any stories you all might have where you have unexpectedly been put into a situation where you know that something other than changing the color of a room needs to be done, and how you handled it.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Well....you cant help somebody that doesnt want help.unless shes specifically asking for help I'd just do the job I'm being paid for and get the heck outta there.

If you really feel strongly about the situation, you could make some calls to some counselors or something related to the situation and pass on phone numbers and such to the lady.there are in home care providers available also....just gotta find em. Anyway, like I said, I'd just beat feet before becoming a hostage.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 54pontiac (Jan 7, 2014)

You're a nice guy, Painting Practice. I agree with LPC you shouldn't remain in an unsafe situation, but you could pass along a phone number/website/brochure.

I've painted for several people that obviously needed help (mostly hoarding situations) but only one where I felt unsafe. I left there in a hurry, paint cans and pans uncovered and brushes drying out!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I've heard that clear nail polish works well to seal over silicone. I heard this from a female fellow painter who has used the method


----------

